# Vizio 8" tablet



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone have one of these? WM has them for $198 but of course they are out of stock.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

These are/were also marked down on Amazon, BJ's $189, Costco $189, as well as Walmart. Must be coming out with another model.


----------



## emeraldringer (Jul 3, 2010)

I picked one up at Costco for $189 last week, but will be returning it. Though I think it's a fair deal, I decided to get something else to serve as my family's main color tablet.


----------

